# What Brand of Plow???



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm thinking about putting a plow on my sportsman and i was thinking maybe just go with the Glazier2, but there's so many out there that offer options, i don't know which one...i want to keep it around 500.00 or so....i want it to be 48 to 50 inches and i have a winch to lift it and i want it to be easy to get on and off the quad, so how about some ideas fellers...MUDDIE49:thinking:


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

NO Recommends??? come on Fellers...!!!!!:rockn:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

My brother has a warn and I have a snowbear. Both good plows. Both 5' blades. The Warn has power pivets so he just stays on the quad like a real plow and has a seperate power lifter. Mine just uses the winch and I have to hop off and manualy turn mine. 

I think you will find most ATV plows are built pretty well and work fine. Just depends on the wallet and how much extras you want. My snow bear was 630.

Here's a pic


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

I would like to find one that will actually break ground not just push stuff around. And while we are at it muddy, you ever seen a good pull behind bush hog ?


----------



## ATPmike (Dec 9, 2009)

I just put a Glacier 1 on my ATP.. So far I am very happy. Easy on and off. I have the 52" blade. I got mine right from my local Polaris dealer and I paid with tax a little over 500.00. I plowed twice so far and had no issues. The Glacier was an easy install also..


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

i've got a moose 55" blade on my rubicon. comes with a steel skid plate thats about 3/16 thick that bolts on and has the mounts for the plow frame and works great for protection. also has holes for oil bung and filter wich is a plus. the blade has a straight forward position and two tilted positions on each side. ive never had issues with anything and it works great.


----------

